# setting network up between xp and 2 98 systems



## xfire (Dec 20, 2007)

I need to set a network between two windows 98 systems and 1 xp system. Now I set up the switcher and the lan wire's for 1 xp and one 98 sytem connected via switcher just to test it but the network doesn't show up. Could some one tell me what are the IP's to set up
and is there a network wizard needed to be run in windows 98


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

ok do this, set the workgroups on both computers to 

WORKGROUP

then change both ip's to the same subnet, i.e.  192.168.1.1-255 - do this manually in network properties
configure a default gateway if you havnt already, i.e. 192.168.1.1

then once you have done this open cmd prompt on both the xp and 98 and type

Win 98 - ping (the ip address of the xp machine)
Win XP - ping (the ip address of the 98 machine)

if the pings are successful you should be able to connect once you have done these steps


----------



## xfire (Dec 20, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> ok do this, set the workgroups on both computers to
> 
> WORKGROUP
> 
> ...




How do I set up workgroup in 98?
If the gateway is set to 192.168.1.1 can the IP be given the same value. also what about dns?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
Double-click Network, and then click the Identification tab. 
In the Workgroup box, enter the name WORKGROUP

leave dns, since you wont need it, the gateway is used so you can connect to the internet and should be the same ip address on both pc's


----------



## xfire (Dec 20, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
> Double-click Network, and then click the Identification tab.
> In the Workgroup box, enter the name WORKGROUP
> 
> leave dns, since you wont need it, the gateway is used so you can connect to the internet and should be the same ip address on both pc's



Sorry to be so bothersome but if I put 192.168.1.1 to one machine I should put the same to the other??. and xp asks for the dns right so can it be left blank.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

put 192.168.1.1 for gateway only, not the ip address of the computers, put 192.168.1.1 for the gateway on all pc's

the ip addresses of the computers should be something like 

XP-    192.168.1.100
98#1- 192.168.1.101
98#2- 192.168.1.102

then just put in the gateway ip address for the dns server (192.168.1.1), for all computers


----------



## Yin (Dec 20, 2007)

DNS is for the internet pretty much
Domain Naming Service I think
What it does is convert the web address to an ip address.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

ya, but you can also use it on your own local area network too


----------



## Yin (Dec 20, 2007)

that would be for an apache server right?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 20, 2007)

no, you can set a domain name for a windows/linux/unix/bsd/solaris/novell server, if you have ever used a computer at school and when you put in your username and password, look below and it will say which domain you want to connect to , dns is used in that respect too


----------



## xfire (Dec 20, 2007)

Run into some trouble now
I first tested 1 98 and xp system.
While the 98 & XP both are shown only xp is able to access it. 98 asks for password. Even by giving xp's password it says wrong password. Is this due to ntfs file format of xp?
Now after setting the second 98 system it doesn't show up. Even network neighbourhood doesn't show up. Is there some way to manually put network neighbourhood.
   Problem 3:- Now there is a fourth system running xp. The 1st xp system has 3 lan cards so one lan card is connected to the 2nd one(the p-3 system) via crossed climped cable.
   While the first xp(p-4) system shows than lan is plugged while the P-3 says its unpluged
any help


----------



## Yin (Dec 20, 2007)

for the XP problem go to
My computer>Tools>Folder Options>View
Then in the Advance settings scroll right down to the bottom and check
"Use simple file sharing"
is ticked


----------



## xfire (Dec 22, 2007)

The closer I get the more undead I encounter.
One xp-98 is now setup perfectly
but the second 98 seems to have some virus. Mainly there are 2 files missing. One of them is vredir.vxd and the other is msnp32.dll . The dll file is related to networking and due to which Microsoft Networking has been disabled. I put the dll file back but no effect and it seems that the .vxd file is being blocked from being copied into the system.
  Now the xp system has 3-lan cards(one for internet, one to go to 98 systems and one for the xp system) While all three are plugged in the net doesn't work.
  Can any one tell me how to connect the two xp systems via crossclimped cable(no hub in between).


----------



## Yin (Dec 22, 2007)

well i dont know anything about 98 so i cant help u there but i can help with the xp connection.
by crossclimped i think you mean cross-over???
1st connect the network cables to the corresponding network cards
2nd assign ip addresses to the network card. something  like 
1st machine
IP 10.0.0.1
sub-net 255.0.0.0

2nd
10.0.0.2
sub-net 255.0.0.0


----------



## xfire (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any software to automatically configure the network?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

xfire said:


> Is there any software to automatically configure the network?



Network Wizard; http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...docs/en-us/hnw_wizard_overvieww.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## xfire (Jan 3, 2008)

That didnot help. Thats the whole problem. 
It lacks options for example when running it it asks if this computer connects to net from network or it connects directly and there is other, in other the options are if this connects thru hub etc but the option this computer connects to the internet and other comps donot connect to the internet option is present.
The whole thing is pretty messed up.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

xfire said:


> That didnot help. Thats the whole problem.
> It lacks options for example when running it it asks if this computer connects to net from network or it connects directly and there is other, in other the options are if this connects thru hub etc but the option this computer connects to the internet and other comps donot connect to the internet option is present.
> The whole thing is pretty messed up.



The "host" computer connects to the internet directly.
The other computers are connected to the internet through a hub or another computer (the host).

Here's a side by side setup guide;  http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/wxpwin9x.html


----------



## xfire (Jan 3, 2008)

The part that is messed up 
net
|
[xp]-----[xp]
|
hub--[98]
|_[98]


thats the best diagram i could come up with.
Now 1 xp and 1 98 work but other xp to xp doesnt work.
Also when all ethernets are enabled net doesnt work(Xp can't figure out which one to use). How do I tell it that Local Area connection is the internet and the other two are for networking.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 3, 2008)

CHeck the Link to the guide I posted in post #19.

Set up the Host computer first to the internet.

Then install the wizard on the other computers and connect them to the network on/at the Host computer.


----------

